# Submissive urination



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

So heres my problem I have a female yellow lab who submissivlly urniates when ever she get too excited or in trouble. We figured she would eventually grow out of it but she will turn 2 in July and she has been doing it worse now then ever before. I'm at my witts end and am running out of choices. If I'm not able to solve this problem the wife says we have to find her a new home.  She is a wonderfull dog besides this fault and I would not want it to come down to that option. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated at this point I'll try anything.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

knutson, if you find a cure please post it up. I'd be very interested.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm sure you have tried it but what if you totally ignor her? We had a cocker that would piss himself whenever you came home or when he was excited around new people, but if you ignored him untill he settled down and it wouldn't happen.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ignoring her helps some when she is excited but a lot of times if someone new come over or something it like she literalyl empties her bladder. Just when you think shes out of piss here come some more. Or if she does something bad and you catch her doing it as soon as you say her name with a little growl in she just pissing and when she does that it just makes you that much more angry but you don't dare do anything about it or it will get worse. Pretty much at my wits end.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I had the same problem with our yellow lab she is going on four now and she did out grow the problem some where around 3 !


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ignoring them is the best thing I am able to suggest also. I have also seen this as a dominance thing with really hyper male dogs. Very difficult to deal with. I wish you luck.
As an aside.....we have a guy on our work crew that bares his teeth ****** himself every time the superintendant walks into the room. Don't know what to do with him either.

Truth,
Burl


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Is she spayed? My brother had a female yellow who would piss herself just like your dog does. He thought she had UTI's well come to find out that she had spayed incontinence. A simple inexpensive pill called stilbestrol is all it took. Cured her within a week. Good luck


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

No she hasn't been spayed.For example if she was meeting a new person for the first time as ssoon as you would stick yuor hand out to let her sniff it she would start to squat to piss.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've been thinking about this since you posted it and heres what I would try.

Bore her with new people, socialize the heck out of her.

Try to take her to outdoor music festivals, flea markets, maybe a college campus anywhere that she will be exposed to tons of new people and encourage them all to give her a scratch behind the ears and a verbal good girl.

Tell strangers what you are attmepting to do and get them to pet her and pay attention to her.

My goal would be to get her so used to people that she doesnt have much of a reaction.

I dont know if this would work but it would be my first attempt


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Bobm said:


> I've been thinking about this since you posted it and heres what I would try.
> 
> Bore her with new people, socialize the heck out of her.
> 
> ...


Very good advice!! my Chessie leaked till she was three


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Definately great advice that i'm willing to try hopefully it'll work i'll make sure I let everyone know how this works out.


----------

